
The Young Man and the Sea Sponge - axiomdata316
https://longreads.com/2019/08/13/the-young-man-and-the-sea-sponge/
======
ggm
Small focussed teams or individuals make beautiful things happen. I don't like
the memes on reddit but I do like the show. The 'Hof getting in on things was
good. Also, the schtick of having SpongeBob and Patrick turn into real dried
things out of the water.

Shame about the ALS but what a legacy!

